# Word 2000 freezes when opening



## joldefendt (Jul 12, 2002)

I was faxing a document from my computer today using Microsoft Word 2000 and my fax program (Phone Tools)when my computer locked up mid-way through the fax. I rebooted and everything else is fine, but now whenever I try to open any Word Document or the Word program itself, my computer freezes. I have uninstalled Word and then reinstalled it, but still no luck. My operating system is Windows ME. Help!!


----------



## Doonz (Jun 13, 2002)

Going to throw this out there and see how it floats...a first step in troubleshooting word issues is start- find- files and folders-search for normal.dot and delete it....word recrates it when it opens but if it is corrupt it will cause all kind of problem...


Next Check into system restore and see if there is a restore point before the lock up...

What version of Anti virus are you running....Norton 95 and the ones (forget the exact names) before 2001 have been know to cause word problems...check symantecs site

do you get anything open...does control alt delet work...do you get any error...

Just off the top of my head


----------



## joldefendt (Jul 12, 2002)

Thanks Doonz....you were right on! I deleted the Normal.dot file and life is wonderful again. I'm curious however....I sometimes get a message saying something like "Microsoft Word has made changes to your normal.dot template. Do you want to load it now?" I have been saying NO because I'm not sure what it means, but should I be saying YES?

Thanks again for your well targeted float!

John


----------



## Doonz (Jun 13, 2002)

WORD MACRO VIRUS!!!

not definitly but probley.....that could be making the changes...actually any marco at all...Normal .dot is the main document that opens when word opens...if you make any document and save it as normal.dot...word will open that document by default:bandit:


Get a good AV- update and RUN it....Nortons or Trend...if you need go to http://www.tlccsi.com/hottopics.htm#tools and use the free tools -(note the shamless plug of my own site here...check out the good comics):angel:


----------

